# Selektion von Messwerten



## dimo_77 (14 November 2006)

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich aus mehren Messwerten, von denen
ich einen Mittelwert bilden will, einen Ausreißer per math. Funktion
ausselektieren kann? Ich habe kein Toleranzband, dass ich benutzen kann.



mfg 



Dirk


----------



## Ralle (14 November 2006)

Such mal bei Googel oder Wikipedia unter den Begriffen "Varianz", "Median", "Modus". 
Was du, meiner Meinung nach brauchst, sind Statiskfunktionen, die eine Aussage darüber treffen, ob deine Werte stark voneinander abweichen und wie stark diese Abweichung ist. Wenn du das berechnet hast, kannst du die extremen Abweichungen eliminieren. Das geht ganz schön in die Statistik und Mathematik, einfacher wäre tatsächlich, wenn man von vornherein die Werte einggrenzen könnte.


----------



## Ralle (14 November 2006)

Hab nochmal nachgefragt (Mathematiker sitzt unten am Tisch und säuft meinen Whisky  ).
einfach: Stabiler Mittelwert, sieh dir an, wieviele Werte ausreißen und
schmeiß entsprechend der Anzahl die 2 höchsten und/oder niedrigsten
Werte raus (war mal bei Bewertung von Skispringen so ähnlich)

oder das hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum-Likelihood-Methode


----------



## dimo_77 (15 November 2006)

Vielen Dank!!!!!


----------

